# A pair of Frankensteins



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I just finished this pair of monsters. The smaller guy, Fronkensteen, developed a bit of a steampunkish aura about him while the larger guy "Thug" just feels like a brute you wouldn't want to owe money to.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Dave those things look awesome! Nice work. I love the nuts. Nice touch.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty cool.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

They are perfect!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, so creepily adorable they are!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Very cool.

My wife wants December for Christmas but she said I could have the other 11 months for Halloween. I told her "NO"

I'm glad there are those of us still haunting.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice and creepy! great job!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

These would go great on my mantle next to my angel stocking hangers...gotta make some. Like the elves that didn't make Santa's cut.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the little details like the bag, the trim on the coats and the pull of the material by the buttons. As always, great work.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ooh, I love those.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

how big are these? they look smallish


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

dudeamis said:


> how big are these? they look smallish


Yes, smallish...about 8 inches tall.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ooooo...I like these a lot! It's interesting to see the journey your creative mind takes, as it finds new things to make...


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

These fabulouse little guys definately have that dave" touch....I love em both!"


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn nice Dave......


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

dave the dead said:


> Yes, smallish...about 8 inches tall.


yeah thats what I thought, they're great looking and sorta inspired me to make one of my pumpkin heads all frankensteiny


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

love em! straight out of a tim burton nightmare!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love those! very unique!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love all FrankenMonsters and these two props are now among my favourite!
Something I think any Halloween fan will love!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love them...lots!!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Gosh Dave, these are totally rockin'. What creativity, and unique talent. You always amaze me with your work. What are the heads made from?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Love 'em Dave, verrrrry cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot stuff


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Very cool sir!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome as always. I love the touch of using the leather coats.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool industrial look. Niiiiice.


----------

